# Yo, my aircraft lovin daaaaawwwwgs...



## dreadnought (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, just want to introduce myself, i am dreadnought aka random chimp (dunno why). this intro is pointless goodbye.

ilikestories. he he he


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

For some reason, this is the mental picture I get from ur so very well spoken words...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes his English is somewhat lacking, I suggest you read past threads and learn how things work around here daaawwwwwggg, but other than that- welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

It's late, I'm heading back to the hizzous... you stayin?

Fo shizzle ma nizzle! 

*Sorry dreadnought but I am not your "Dawg".*


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2007)

LMAO! MC Hammer has joined the forums


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

No more like gangster wannabe.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably some white kid from Chelsea.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

Do some misguided individuals in the UK use the "word" yo??? I thought that was an oddity of American hip-hop culture.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah people here use "Yo" (I do to sometimes)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

I hate the word "yo" and "dawg"!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hate the word "yo" and "dawg"!



Sheeeet why yo????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Word G!!! Wheres yo money clip!!!!


----------



## joebong (Feb 12, 2007)

Born and raised in th L.A. underbelly, and I haven't any use for "dawg","shizzat", or "you feeling me?". Regardless welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

I say if you are going to speak english, then speak it correctly. I cant stand that language.


----------

